# Special Dogs



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nicely done!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

what a lovely tribute.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice job. That is a great looking selection of puppers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is a lovely tribute


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful words for such wonderful friends.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love that song (Tom Petty - Wildflowers)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is England in early 2001. Beautiful Rachel, with my Saluki puppy, who is still in the UK where she belongs and lives and loves to run free


----------

